# WTB large Accetta Pet Spoons



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anybody have any old Tony Accetta Pet Spoons? Im looking for the old giant ones. They still make up to a size 18 but im looking for larger than that. 
For man cave decor.


----------

